# New To Everything



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

Im sure this forum gets flooded with noobies wanting info but i really know nothing. Im looking for a cheap but decent camera for my girlfriend. Shes always liked the idea of photography but has never gotten to get into it. she even wanted to go to school for it but couldn't. SO i want to surprise her with a camera and see what she does. that being said i dont want to spend too much since i dont know what will happen from there. Anyone have any good suggestions? probably dont even want to put $200 down on one if i dont have to. Any Help appreciated BESIDES saying i need to spend a thousand dollars. that doesnt help. THANKS


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2015)

There are so many cameras in this range it's really difficult to recommend one.  Your best bet would either be to take her to a store and let her choose one, or give her a gift certificate for the amount you want to spend and let her choose one.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

Well i was thinking of doing that too but the problem is we dont have any 'camera' store around. Walmart is the closest thing we've got and im not going there and asking them questions because they're clueless. its like going to an autozone store. xD can you just throw out some camera names/models even so i know what to look for? i was looking on amazon.com just to get an idea and i couldnt tell what was quality and what wasnt. granted i dont need the best camera ever but it needs to be something usable and that will help her fall in love with doing it.


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2015)

Eight Great Under- 200 Digital Cameras - Slide 1 - Slideshow from PCMag.com


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

I just came across one called a Nikon Coolpix L330 that has some great reviews and is 20.2 mp. It seems like a decent camera. Anyone have experience with that?
Thanks for the article too, ill look at that !


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2015)

The L330 isn't a bad camera, but a better choice is the Sony Cyber-Shot WX350.
Rudi


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

I just checked it out. Does seem like a very nice camera but a pretty steep price since idk if she'll pursue work with it. If i knew for sure itd be a good option. I appreciate the feedback. Any suggestion is good, i just have to watch what i spend incase it doesnt go anywhere you know [emoji14] 

Sent from my LGLS885 using Tapatalk


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

If she really wants to get into it then we'd upgrade for sure so ill keep all of them in mind. 

Sent from my LGLS885 using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiej (Aug 7, 2015)

idkman said:


> Im sure this forum gets flooded with noobies wanting info but i really know nothing. Im looking for a cheap but decent camera for my girlfriend. Shes always liked the idea of photography but has never gotten to get into it. she even wanted to go to school for it but couldn't. SO i want to surprise her with a camera and see what she does. that being said i dont want to spend too much since i dont know what will happen from there. Anyone have any good suggestions? probably dont even want to put $200 down on one if i dont have to. Any Help appreciated BESIDES saying i need to spend a thousand dollars. that doesnt help. THANKS




Your question is, of course, as broad as the American tourist in Rome asking a local where to find good food.  

Liking the idea of photography and learning the rules, theory and concepts of photography tend to be very distinct intentions.   

You can be an interesting photographer with a smart phone or a $75 point and shoot.  

I always go back to my education and the minimum requirements of arts such as music, theatre, sculpture or poetry.  They are simply that there must be three elements; a performer, a space and an audience.  You don't need a script or a song, you can improvise.  You need not be on a stage with lights and a set, you simply need to be somewhere.  You do, however need an audience and the audience will decide whether your performance managed to ascend beyond the merely mundane.  

Photography is much the same, if your audience finds your world view interesting and they want to see more, that's all that is required.  If your audience doesn't feel your work is interesting, it doesn't matter how technically sophisticated your equipment is.  

On a photography forum you're likely to find most contributors suggesting a fair minimum of a pre-owned or refurbished DSLR such as an older Canon or Nikon; Amazon.com Canon Rebel XTi DSLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f 3.5-5.6 Lens OLD MODEL Dslr Camera Photo

Both lines provide more than sufficient selections in lenses that you can grow with such a kit at a moderate cost.  The 6-8 Megapixel count is enough to provide high quality prints up to 8 X 10's.  Features are sparse when compared to today's models but sufficient to learn photography.  A digital camera such as this will be inexpensive to operate as a student deletes many shots to make way for new.

There is also a category of cameras aimed at the "enthusiast" photographer who wants to have a carry around camera for day to day work.  Less expensive than a traditional interchangeable lens system, this is a group of cameras a student can find inviting.  

Canon more or less invented this category with their "S" series cameras.  The most recently discontinued S110 can be found on Canon's direct sales pages on line.  A refurbished S110 can be had for about $125-150 (when it's available, which isn't always) with a one year warranty.  It's quality and versatility are more than good enough to carry a student photographer through several years of work.  Canon PowerShot S110 Black Refurbished Canon Online Store 

This category has seen other manufacturers produce similar cameras and you can easily shop "enthusiast cameras" with any search engine.  Look to last year's model to stay in your price range.  

If your girlfriend indicates she wants to learn photography, buy a camera with a reasonably low f-stop value for the lens - a lesser value than, say, f 2.8.  Learning the technical aspects of photography will require a camera with some manual controls so look for a control dial with P-S-A-M positions on the control dial.  A built in flash will suffice for learning and a LCD screen for framing the shot will be all she needs.  A more traditional viewfinder is nice but not required.  

If your friend is not that interested in the mechanics of photography and only wants to take some pictures of what see finds interesting, start with any moderately priced point and shoot.  If, in a year's time, she becomes frustrated with the technical limitations of such a camera, come back and ask for another suggestion.  

I wouldn't be looking for a "perfect" choice at this point.  There are simply too many good choices for any one to be perfect for a student.  A student simply needs to get a camera in their hands and go from there.


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

No offense, but if you're buying it for $200/under - she probably shouldn't "pursue" work with it anyways.  

Pretty much you're outlining that you want to get a camera for her, that's a really good camera, but don't want to spend any money on it.  Just get her a point and shoot.  If you/she gets serious - then get a DSLR.  You can take great shots with a point and shoot, but at the same time, no need to feel the urge to "pursue work" with it.  

Photography is a hobby, that if taken seriously can produce money, and if really taken seriously can be a career.  But much like any potential career, you need to put in some cash upfront to be able to do what you need to do.  If you were in construction, you wouldn't tell you clients, OK i'll build your house, as long as it can be built ONLY using a $10 framing hammer.  They'd walk away.  Same with photography, you can't be like, I'm a professional photographer, but I'm only going to take photos using a kodak instant film camera.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

I like your answer. I understand its a lot to ask for. Basically an open question but i dont know anything so thats basically what i needed. She took classes in high school so she has some knowledge and a little experience with bigger better cameras but thats out of either of our price ranges. But before she does any "work" she will need to practice so a cheaper or student level camera is what we would need so ill search the term you mentioned. She wants to work in this field and i just wanna help her get started and i think surprising her and putting it in her face will be a good jumpstart

Sent from my LGLS885 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

If she's interested in it - the best thing would honestly get her a beginner DSLR camera. Either Canon or Nikon is easiest, with Sony making some strides.  But from a canon standpoint their intro level DSLR is a good starting point.

Amazon.com Canon EOS Rebel T5 EF-S 18-55mm IS II Digital SLR Kit Camera Photo

It's a bit more than you wanted to pay, but its a great beginner camera, and is capable of getting her to the next level an has a very wide range.  You can find a lot of these intro level cameras on craigslist for a better price.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

ceejtank said:


> No offense, but if you're buying it for $200/under - she probably shouldn't "pursue" work with it anyways.
> 
> Pretty much you're outlining that you want to get a camera for her, that's a really good camera, but don't want to spend any money on it.  Just get her a point and shoot.  If you/she gets serious - then get a DSLR.  You can take great shots with a point and shoot, but at the same time, no need to feel the urge to "pursue work" with it.
> 
> Photography is a hobby, that if taken seriously can produce money, and if really taken seriously can be a career.  But much like any potential career, you need to put in some cash upfront to be able to do what you need to do.  If you were in construction, you wouldn't tell you clients, OK i'll build your house, as long as it can be built ONLY using a $10 framing hammer.  They'd walk away.  Same with photography, you can't be like, I'm a professional photographer, but I'm only going to take photos using a kodak instant film camera.



I get what you're saying. you dont want my life story but its just like she got out of high school and moved in with me and were about to get married and so its like she just settled with her daily job and life situation and isnt doing this like she wanted and planned. so i want to get her something decent to start with and see if she's going to do it and if she doesnt its not so much of a loss but if she wants to continue we can always go up from there. but shes had a passion and likes taking pics and we all know a camera phone isnt going to do much for you. she needs more. It may not be a full time job but she wants to do it for people and maybe make money on the side. that isnt the whole idea (lets get rich with pictures!!! ) but some stuff on the side she'd love anyway.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm kinda aiming for something that not the best camera in the world but also not the worst because she has some knowledge already. Just something that would maybe have some features she will need so she can even hone her skills and get better before deciding to spend too much more money.


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

See my latest post.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

AND all the help is awesome, even criticism since idk much about what im asking about. I'm kinda relying on you guy/girls that know what youre talking about


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

ceejtank said:


> See my latest post.


I am looking at that one now. Im working sorta so checking the extra pages is hard to do but i will look more into it. it could be worth it anyway. Thanks!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 7, 2015)

Post 12 is the best answer.  
You want an entry level DSLR (or mirrorless with the same features)
Anything less and she can't really "practice" or anything as you are requiring.

FYI .. the "best" DSLRs are thousands of dollars .. like $5,000 excluding a lens.
So don't worry about getting too high end at this point.


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2015)

idkman said:


> But before she does any "work" she will need to practice so a cheaper or student level camera is what we would need so ill search the term you mentioned. She wants to work in this field and i just wanna help her get started and i think surprising her and putting it in her face will be a good jumpstart


$200 is a very low budget, even for a "dip a toe into the water" kind of test.  Frankly, my posting a link to some very good choices (see post #4) seems like a waste of time.  If she wants to work as a professional photographer, you're going to need to jump on in with a bigger budget and get something that she can actually learn on.

Let me know when you're good with that.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

Designer said:


> idkman said:
> 
> 
> > But before she does any "work" she will need to practice so a cheaper or student level camera is what we would need so ill search the term you mentioned. She wants to work in this field and i just wanna help her get started and i think surprising her and putting it in her face will be a good jumpstart
> ...



Well i have a budget and i cant afford to spend much more than that. so you're basically saying if i cant afford more i shouldn't bother?


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

I'd say save up until you afford 4-500$ and then go the entry DSLR, or try the craigslist route.  You really need an entry level DSLR (or as mentioned above mirrorless equivalent) for any type of real world professional application... and if that's her aspiration, then it's worth saving up for instead of buying $200 now, and needed to wait longer for a more suitable camera.


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2015)

I you still want a compact the Samsung WB350F is also a choice.
Don't forget you'll have to buy an sd-card too. (minimum 16gb)
Rudi


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

ceejtank said:


> I'd say save up until you afford 4-500$ and then go the entry DSLR, or try the craigslist route.  You really need an entry level DSLR (or as mentioned above mirrorless equivalent) for any type of real world professional application... and if that's her aspiration, then it's worth saving up for instead of buying $200 now, and needed to wait longer for a more suitable camera.



I feel you but the point is idk what shes going to do from here. she might not care about doing it anymore then ive wasted $500 bucks instead of $200. yeah i could sell it but the value would be lower as a used item so it wouldnt be really worth it.


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

idkman said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say save up until you afford 4-500$ and then go the entry DSLR, or try the craigslist route.  You really need an entry level DSLR (or as mentioned above mirrorless equivalent) for any type of real world professional application... and if that's her aspiration, then it's worth saving up for instead of buying $200 now, and needed to wait longer for a more suitable camera.
> ...



That's one way of looking at it. You mentioned you were getting married earlier.  Other way to look at it, is even if she doesn't end up being a pro photographer you guys have a nice camera capable of capturing your memories as you grow old together (que sappy music)


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

Designer said:


> idkman said:
> 
> 
> > But before she does any "work" she will need to practice so a cheaper or student level camera is what we would need so ill search the term you mentioned. She wants to work in this field and i just wanna help her get started and i think surprising her and putting it in her face will be a good jumpstart
> ...



Also i already said in the first post that telling me to spend more money wasnt really helpful. i asked for one in a range and on a budget. i mean i appreciate the help but i know a more expensive camera would be better (duh) but thats not going to happen until she decides shes going to continue.  THEN i will be "good with that". I just don't see any reason to save up and buy something awesome for no reason at all and i don't see why i'd have to spend that much for her to have a decent practice camera.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

ceejtank said:


> idkman said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



I think just snapping our memories wont require much more than a smart phone and a pc  but getting married plays its part in the budget too. a lot of money is going towards that as its more important honestly. but this is important too


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

idkman said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > idkman said:
> ...



Yeha but the point we're all trying to make, is if you want something she can practice with, $200 is going to be VERY hard to find something that will give her the opportunity to grow.  As we've all said many times - basically any point and shoot in the $200 range will give you acceptable photos, but if you want something that she can learn on, you'll need to get a camera that has some manual options so she can better grasp the fundamentals of photography.  We're not trying to be difficult, just some things arent possible given certain restrictions.  And a $200 unfortunately just isn't enough of a budget for a "learning" camera.  

I get what you're saying 100%, but you're not wanting/being able to spend more than $200 doesn't change what can or can't be purchased.  What $200 CAN purchase is a nice camera, just not one she can really grow on, and can only experiment/learn so much on.  It's unfortunate that it doesn't meet your budget.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 7, 2015)

ask her if she still has inspirations ...

then you'll have a better idea if you still want to get a camera, or a P&S, or save up for something better.


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2015)

You don't need a more expensive camera to enjoy photography.
Many people use a sub $200 camera and like it.
If she wants to pursue it, then you could look for a more advanced camera.
Happy mariage.
Rudi


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> ask her if she still has inspirations ...
> 
> then you'll have a better idea if you still want to get a camera, or a P&S, or save up for something better.


As simple as that is she can be the kind of girl to just jump from one thing to another until shes in it. itll sound good then it wont. so if she has it she'd be more likely to get into it. good advice though


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

rudimaes said:


> You don't need a more expensive camera to enjoy photography.
> Many people use a sub $200 camera and like it.
> If she want to pursue it, then you could look for a more advanced camera.
> Happy mariage.
> Rudi


Thanks for being positive. thats what im saying i want. i really dont see why it wouldnt work that way. you try things then build up, not blow a bunch of money then decide its not worth it. i dont see the reasoning.


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2015)

To proof my statement, that people can like a cheap camera, then read the user reviews of this camera:
Amazon.com Samsung EC-WB350FBPBUS 16.3Digital Camera with 21x Optical Image Stabilized Zoom with 3-Inch LCD Black Camera Photo
Rudi


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

No ones saying you cant like a camera under $200.  We said if she's going to use it as a professional camera, or as a learning camera, you should get one you can actually learn on.


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2015)

The Samsung WB350f has PASM modes, so she can start learning more advanced settings is she wants to,
at a reasonable price.
Rudi


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2015)

idkman said:


> Well i have a budget and i cant afford to spend much more than that. so you're basically saying if i cant afford more i shouldn't bother?


I'm saying that your budget doesn't match your goals.

If her goal is to become a professional, you're going to need to aim higher.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

ceejtank said:


> No ones saying you cant like a camera under $200.  We said if she's going to use it as a professional camera, or as a learning camera, you should get one you can actually learn on.


I just disagree that you have to spend more money to get something usable


Designer said:


> idkman said:
> 
> 
> > Well i have a budget and i cant afford to spend much more than that. so you're basically saying if i cant afford more i shouldn't bother?
> ...


My goal is to get a her a camera to start out with and see where she wants to go from there if she even does want to go from there. wasting a bunch of money doesnt accomplish my goal either soooo


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2015)

Does she want to learn how to operate a camera? Or does she want to learn how to do photography? Or does she want to learn how to set apertures and shutter speeds and focus point? All three of those are different things.

The Samsung camera mentioned above has an AMAZING amount of technology built into it....near-field communication with smart phone, remote viewfinder (I assume linking the camera's lens view to that of the nearby smartphone's display!!!), a 21x zoom lens, remote control via phone,easy uploads and links to the internet, and a wonderful body shape and size, "borrowed" from the earliest successful 35mm film cameras, the 1930's Leicas, with the rounded ends and the simple "*soap bar style*" of body that makes carrying the camera and holding it very nice. That little Samsung has so much technology in it that, 10 years ago, **if** such things had been possible, that would have been a $4,999 camera.

Figure out what her goal really is. As far as dumping _a bunch of money _into a camera, in photography "a bunch of money" is not $200, but is more like $3,500 and up. if she want to learn photography, any camera will do, even a simple compact. A Canon G12, something lik that, is actually a VERY capable, wonderfully designed camera with the type of controls a real Leica used to use--only BETTER.  If she wants a d-slr, the used ones or the older models are fine. No need to spend all that much. If she hopes to make photography into a serious hobby or side business, a mod-level Canon or Nikon is the easiest solution, but that takes two lenses and a good flash, software, and a bit of skill, practice, learning, and so on.


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

idkman said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > No ones saying you cant like a camera under $200.  We said if she's going to use it as a professional camera, or as a learning camera, you should get one you can actually learn on.
> ...



Usable vs what you're looking for are different things.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Does she want to learn how to operate a camera? Or does she want to learn how to do photography? Or does she want to learn how to set apertures and shutter speeds and focus point? All three of those are different things.
> 
> The Samsung camera mentioned above has an AMAZING amount of technology built into it....near-field communication with smart phone, remote viewfinder (I assume linking the camera's lens view to that of the nearby smartphone's display!!!), a 21x zoom lens, remote control via phone,easy uploads and links to the internet, and a wonderful body shape and size, "borrowed" from the earliest successful 35mm film cameras, the 1930's Leicas, with the rounded ends and the simple "*soap bar style*" of body that makes carrying the camera and holding it very nice. That little Samsung has so much technology in it that, 10 years ago, **if** such things had been possible, that would have been a $4,999 camera.
> 
> Figure out what her goal really is. As far as dumping _a bunch of money _into a camera, in photography "a bunch of money" is not $200, but is more like $3,500 and up. if she want to learn photography, any camera will do, even a simple compact. A Canon G12, something lik that, is actually a VERY capable, wonderfully designed camera with the type of controls a real Leica used to use--only BETTER.  If she wants a d-slr, the used ones or the older models are fine. No need to spend all that much. If she hopes to make photography into a serious hobby or side business, a mod-level Canon or Nikon is the easiest solution, but that takes two lenses and a good flash, software, and a bit of skill, practice, learning, and so on.



Very Valid points. I think something everyone here is missing is that this camera is to be a beginner for all those things. but she has a little experience too. Im not saying shes going to be a pro with the camera i get her now. Im saying its to get the basics and we'll move move up from there if we so choose. & no $200 really isnt. but for me $500 is. that samsung one is awesome though and im thinking thats what ill want for her. See, no need to spend 500 bucks when that one is awesome and has lots of features to start off with. I think whats happened here is everyone is saying what they would do and what i need based on that but you're already advanced so its easy for you to say oh you need to go bigger and better but at this level thats not needed in my opinion. i'm not saying anyone is wrong, im saying what i can afford and what she needs leaves me with not many options especially in the high dollar range. then as time goes and it makes sense to she can upgrade.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

ceejtank said:


> idkman said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...


I obviously meant usable to the extent and on the level of WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR....


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

idkman said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > idkman said:
> ...



Yes. we know. you're looking for a $200 camera that is "usable" without definining "usable" because you're not a photographer and don't know the capabilities of the cameras, so instead you're going to go to a internet forum and say "I'm only spending X amount of money - here are what i want accomplished" and you're ignoring what we're saying because it doesn't fit within your budget.

As I said - get any camera you want. The one that was suggested earlier will work fine.  Anyone who keeps commenting on this thread at this point, is just going to be arguing with someone who isn't taking advice.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

ceejtank said:


> idkman said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



almost all advice ive gotten is useless here. i said i have a budget. that means nobody should have commented on it with anything above my budget point because thats not what i asked for. and what do you know, someone found one in my budget with lots of features. props to that guy for reading the OP. apparently you didnt do that.


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 7, 2015)

idkman said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > idkman said:
> ...



actually if you read my earlier posts. i gave you many suggestions. and then some general advice.  i'm sure you'll do great. enjoy the camera.


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

A budget is a budget for a reason. obviously im ignoring stupid recommendations because they're not a possibility. "spend more money" is not helpful. I said that to begin with. obviously i would ignore everything that was posted from people ignoring me


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

ceejtank said:


> idkman said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



I liked your suggestion and appreciate the help. Then you stopped being helpful and started being a prick because i cant afford more. well good for you for making a lot of money, but i dont.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 7, 2015)

LOL

it's a your budget
vs
what your girlfriend (may) wants to accomplish (at the beginning levels) ... which is unknown as mentioned earlier


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> LOL
> 
> it's a your budget
> vs
> what your girlfriend (may) wants to accomplish (at the beginning levels) ... which is unknown as mentioned earlier


Yep, and someone actually gave me a good answer sooooo anything else is stuff idc about right now


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2015)

Can you inform us what camera you will buy. I'm curious. 
Much of luck with your search.
Rudi


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

I ordered the wb350f. according to everyone here its shitty and wont work for me because i didnt spend enough money but im confident in it


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2015)

I think you'll like it. It won't be stellar quality, but if you only look to the pictures on
a screen in a normal way or make small prints, it will be good enough.
Enjoy the new camera.
Rudi


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

thank you. I think it'll be enough to give her an idea and get her started


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2015)

And don't worry about the others. Most are DSLR lovers, who think that this are the only  cameras that are good. 
If people say that their smartphone cameras are excellent. That's ok with me. You can't discuss tastes.
Rudi


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2015)

If your girlfriend wants to read about taking pictures,
here is a free online ebook, that explains the basics:
Creative Photography A Complete Online Book - Book Contents
Rudi


----------



## idkman (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the help!! im sure she'll wanna see that. you're cool


----------



## Dao (Aug 7, 2015)

Maybe look into used market.

Canon XTi 10mpix DSLR 
CANON REBEL XTI BLACK DIGITAL CAMERA BODY 10.1 M P - KEH Camera

Canon EF-S 18-55mm Kit lens with IS
CANON 18-55MM F 3.5-5.6 IS EF-S MOUNT LENS FOR APS-C SENSOR DSLRS 58 - KEH Camera


----------



## IndianaYakFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Hope she enjoys the camera.  One of two things will happen with that camera...

1) She won't enjoy it or get into as much as you both thought she would.  In that case, you're not out a bunch of money and have a camera for every day stuff.

2) She'll love it and it won't be long until she's upgrading to another camera.

Either way, it seems like a win-win situation.  Good luck!


----------

